# Pain in ribs/side - 7 weeks



## RcdM

Hi all! 

I have searched the forum and the internet and found some info but it doesn't always fit my exact situation. Yesterday this pain started in my left side, like right below my ribs and going down a few inches. I'm not sure how to describe the pain. It almost feels like a pulled muscle, but I dont think there is a muscle there! It doesn't hurt when I am sitting, but it REALLY hurts when I lay on my opposite site, sleeping was not easy last night. It also really hurts when I inhale. Like my lungs expanding "stretch" it (this is what I picture in my mind) and it hurts! Like something has ripped in there! Everything I found online said it could be round ligament pain. But I'm only 7 weeks! And the posters that were mentioning this were all in their late 2nd or 3rd tri. That would make sense, that your ligaments and body is stretching to make room once the baby is getting much bigger, but would this really be the case at 7 weeks? 

It's not debilitating but it's pretty painful. The pain hasn't let up at all since yesterday, and it being Friday, I'm nervous that if I wait it off and it gets worse tomorrow, I won't be able to get in to the doctor until Monday. Then again, I don't even know if my Dr. is open today because it's Veterans Day :shrug:

I have already had my first scan and so I know it's not ectopic, and the pain isn't really in my "insides" it's more on the far left side near the ribs and it radiates down a few inches above my hip bone. Does anyone else know what this is? If I can find out it's normal than I can rest assured and just try to deal, but I'm just a little concerned because of the baby, I'm sure you all understand!! :)


----------



## RcdM

I called my doctor and they told me I could come in just to get checked out. I'm so glad my doctor's office is so nice! I would have been worried all weekend. I'll update the thread when I get back!


----------



## RcdM

Well not that anyone has posted anything, but maybe for anyone experiencing the same issue in the future...

I went to the doctor and they did an u/s. Said everything is totally fine, cervix looks great and we heard the heartbeat much stronger and louder, and the little baby has already grown so much since I was there 2 weeks ago! Dr. says its a normal pain from the uterus stretching and probably a combination of indigestion and my body adjusting. It seems weird but I trust her and she even gave me some new scan prints to take home :) That's good because we are planning on telling our parents next week and we'll have much more updated pics to show them now. Also she confirmed the due date, the baby's growing right on track from last time when she measured and gave the EDD of 6/28.


----------



## vickytoria88

Glad everything is ok. You've just got to remember so much is happening in your body right now and your going to get aches and pains. Congratulations. X


----------



## Lovelywelsh

Hey, I'm only just over 5 weeks but been having similar pain, u/s showed I needed the toilet and had a lot of trapped wind, same trouble especially when laying down, hope it eases for u x


----------



## serena595

Hi,

This is my second pregnancy and this stretchy painful feeling didn't happen to me before - I'm also only 7 weeks. Today is Friday and I would have been stressed all weekend.

You must be in home stretch now ..... best of luck and thanks again!

-T


----------



## Skytessa

I too am having this pain. I’m just over 7 weeks. I also had ripping stomach gas pain with it. gas-X helped with the rolling gut wrenching pain, but the sore left side stitch is still there. 
I was worried that I may have pulled something cuz I did a light work out a few days ago. That, or picking up my 3 year old did me in... who knows. Glad it might be something small, but am still going to discuss with Dr at next appointment.


----------

